# Why did no-one tell me....



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

... how much fun a single-action revolver would be? 

Took my brand-new Single-Six (I seem to be a .22 guy at the moment) out to the range yesterday just before the blizzrd started, and had a b;last. Last time I shot ANY revolver was in, umm... 1972, when I was 17. That was a 22 Webley which we had to fire DAO since it was a "side-show" at Bisley during the Schools Championship (properly called the Ashburton Shield Competition) which used 303's at 200 and 500 yards. The pistols were a fun break.

The most amazing discovery was that in this age of hard-to-find 22 ammo, these things use less per hour than a semi-auto. MUCH less. No more speed-load 3 mags, dump, repeat. Instead (as you all WELL know but didn't tell me!) you have to load one-by-one, eject one-by-one, and in between the hammer needs cocking every shot giving you pause for thought in terms of "How did I squeeze the trigger THAT time, and what happened to the round?" Much more of a Zen thing than the manic pew-pew-pew of the SR22 or the 22/45. Close, in fact, to the fun of the single-shot target rifle that accompanies me from time to time.

I shall not forget my "other" Rugers since they are fun in their own way, but I foresee the Single-Six being a frequent companion.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I would have told you, but figured you knew. Hell, I figured _everybody_ knew.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

I have always wanted one of those and have never bought one. So you really like it SailDesign?

I used to love reading articles by Skeeter Skelton in Shooting Times in the 80's and he gave me a real admiration and love for the single six's.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> I shall not forget my "other" Rugers since they are fun in their own way, but I foresee the Single-Six being a frequent companion.


What's your wife gonna think about that?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

KeithC. said:


> I have always wanted one of those and have never bought one. So you really like it SailDesign?
> 
> I used to love reading articles by Skeeter Skelton in Shooting Times in the 80's and he gave me a real admiration and love for the single six's.


Yup! Let me start by saying that I only use a gun for making holes in paper (or fruit - they react better  ) and not for self-defense. So my viewpoint is geared towards fun, not damage (except for the fruit...)

Usually, I'll go to the range and either blow away a couple of hundred rounds in a semi-auto, or a few dozen rounds with a heavy target rifle. Both types of visit last about an hour, which is all I can take of the guy in the next lane blowing away my mortgage payment in 44 magnum shells right next to me. Hearing is one thing, air pressure spikes are something completely "else."

Being able to go and blow a few dozen rounds, 5-at-a-time, without having to use a sling and contort myself to get the rifle comfy, is a joy. It's relaxingly therapeutic rather than the "hit something hard" frustration-relief of the semi-auto. Dunno - I just enjoy it.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> What's your wife gonna think about that?


She'll probably want to borrow it....


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

BackyardCowboy said:


> What's your wife gonna think about that?


She might appreciate the slower, taking your time , smell the gun powder approach.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

pic said:


> She might appreciate the slower, taking your time , smell the gun powder approach.


That's an old folks thing, generally.

Tell you a Single-Six related thing that's fun, Sail... shooting .38 Special loads in a Blackhawk, and/or .44 Special loads in a .44 Magnum revolver (in my case a Virginian Dragoon). Not real loud, not a lot of felt recoil, and the grapefruit can't contain their pleasure either.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

hillman said:


> That's an old folks thing, generally.
> 
> Tell you a Single-Six related thing that's fun, Sail... shooting .38 Special loads in a Blackhawk, and/or .44 Special loads in a .44 Magnum revolver (in my case a Virginian Dragoon). Not real loud, not a lot of felt recoil, and the grapefruit can't contain their pleasure either.


I feel that may be the way to go for me - there is no pressure on my stupid thumb from this thing, so a higher calibre may work without killing it.


----------



## hks95134 (Feb 13, 2015)

A 22LR is indeed a "fun gun" and the caliber that many of us learned with.

So normally you are plinking in the game of hit the can.

After that stage, we then moved on to the game of hit the center of the bull's eye at 25 yards.

Then we took our 22's hunting for quail, rabbit and squirrel.

Our moms' cooked a lot of small game meat back in those days.

Practicing with a single action 22LR revolver is good practice for a 1911A1 45ACP as well, if you carry yours in condition #2 -- loaded & chambered & hammer down. That's the way I always carried mine -- for all military applications such as O/D and walking my post.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

What is today called the Single Six, was called the Super Single Six in the 60's when I bought my first firearm; a Ruger Super Single Six. I purchased it new on Friday, April 5, 1968 for $78. I had a Single Six on order but it had not come in when I went in to check on it but they had two Super Single Sixes and I got one of those with the 5/12" barrel. With the convertible .22WRM it was a fun and serious single action revolver. I wish I never sold it.

Ruger Single Six; 3-screw version which would be pre-1973
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a7/Flickr_-_~Steve_Z~_-_Ruger_Single_Six.jpg

Ruger Super Single Six Convertible (erroneously label a Single Six); 3-screw
http://picturearchive.gunauction.co...ruger-single-six-1967-22-3.jpg_thumbnail0.jpg


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Sail,

I love my revolvers, too, but you can experience the same joy with any of your guns, by just shooting aimed rounds. I have two AR rifles that have never fired factory ammo, and have never fired un-aimed rounds. I outgrew the need to burn ammo, back when a 50 round box of .22 cost less than a dollar, with a Model 60 Marlin rifle. Decided to reduce my rate of fire and buy a scope with the savings. Now, I will only fire as fast as I can bring the sights back on target (with any gun), and on a good day, that can still be reasonably fast.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> Sail,
> 
> I love my revolvers, too, but you can experience the same joy with any of your guns, by just shooting aimed rounds. I have two AR rifles that have never fired factory ammo, and have never fired un-aimed rounds. I outgrew the need to burn ammo, back when a 50 round box of .22 cost less than a dollar, with a Model 60 Marlin rifle. Decided to reduce my rate of fire and buy a scope with the savings. Now, I will only fire as fast as I can bring the sights back on target (with any gun), and on a good day, that can still be reasonably fast.


Bisley,
I hear you, totally. I have not done a real "dump" with any of my semis, but it just seems too easy now that I've tried the single-action. There is no speed-loader or loading of multiple mage (and I usually only have one out at a time, although the range bag has spares if needed.

Just somehow the single-six achieves a more relaxed style.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I get it. I recently bought a new model Blackhawk in .357, mainly because it was a great deal on a pristine used gun, but also because I haven't owned a Blackhawk in about 30 years. My first center fire revolver was a 7-1/2" Blackhawk in .30 Carbine, that I purchased new for under $100. I intend to shoot .38 Special through it for slightly cheaper practice. I had forgotten how heavy they were - guess I'm not as strong as I was in 1972. :smt022


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Bisley said:


> I get it. I recently bought a new model Blackhawk in .357, mainly because it was a great deal on a pristine used gun, but also because I haven't owned a Blackhawk in about 30 years. My first center fire revolver was a 7-1/2" Blackhawk in .30 Carbine, that I purchased new for under $100. I intend to shoot .38 Special through it for slightly cheaper practice. I had forgotten how heavy they were - guess I'm not as strong as I was in 1972. :smt022


The weight may slow down the shooting process even more - frequent rest periods. When I first picked up my 1911 after loading the magazine, I thought it was pretty heavy. I'd been away from my Blackhawk too long.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> I get it. I recently bought a new model Blackhawk in .357, mainly because it was a great deal on a pristine used gun, but also because I haven't owned a Blackhawk in about 30 years. My first center fire revolver was a 7-1/2" Blackhawk in .30 Carbine, that I purchased new for under $100. I intend to shoot .38 Special through it for slightly cheaper practice. I had forgotten how heavy they were - guess I'm not as strong as I was in 1972. :smt022


Know the feeling.. I used to shoot the Winchester (at 12 lbs) standing with sling. No freakin' way these days... Sitting or prone, but still with sling - rests are for wimps.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I have been preaching the gospel of the Single Action for over fifty years. The word was out, listening was scant.

Bob Wright


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bob Wright said:


> I have been preaching the gospel of the Single Action for over fifty years. The word was out, listening was scant.
> 
> Bob Wright


I have lusted after one since about '88 (that's the date on the Ruger flyer I picked up that started it) but did not have the resources then. Once the resources arrived, I was slow to realise where I should start....


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I've got a single six in 32 mag. I love it. One of my all time favorite gun. It shoots as good as I can hold it. It mostly sees cast bullets. I live in a rather rural comunity, so enjoy the single six on hikes when I use it to shoot cow pies and what ever rabbit or ground squirrel I may find.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

Last summer I discovered how fun single action revolvers are. Went shooting with a friend who brought a Ruger Single six. Fired 75rds through it and would have been there shooting it longer if he would have let me LOL.

After that I HAD to add one of these to my collection. Found an older 3 screw 6 1/2''.22 mag for a reasonable price. It had a little wear and I almost walked away from it. But I decided what the heck. Didn't have any buyers remorse after I took it out to the range. 

I see a lot more range time with this pistol in the future and plan on keeping it for as long as I live. 

I guess the reason why I never was into single action when I was younger, is that I like the more modern looks of the DA revolver, the ability to fire double action and quicker re-loads. Now that I'm older the looks of the single actions have more of an appeal to me. I'm not in such a big hurry to reload like I used to and I fired 95+% of my double actions in single action anyway.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Like Bob I been shooting single actions for fifty years. Started with a single six (about age 5) and still shooting it, now its more SSA colt in .45 LC and loving it.


----------



## Ace90 (Feb 21, 2015)

I recently got back into pistols, for an enjoyable hobbie. The pistols I went out and bought were revolvers, and a Single Six .22 was one of them.

When I started to go to the range every week my daughter eventually asked if she could come. Since she has been coming she has enjoyed the Single Six and already shoots tight patterns. It looks like the Single Six is now her gun.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Find yourself a Cowboy Shoot.

The fun really starts then.... fanning a .327.... you start talking like John Wayne.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> I've got a single six in 32 mag. I love it. One of my all time favorite gun. It shoots as good as I can hold it. It mostly sees cast bullets. I live in a rather rural comunity, so enjoy the single six on hikes when I use it to shoot cow pies and what ever rabbit or ground squirrel I may find.


Whenever shooting cow patties, always keep your distance. they are not as dry as they look sometimes.

Bob Wright


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bob Wright said:


> Whenever shooting cow patties, always keep your distance. they are not as dry as they look sometimes.


Truth. From experience I can relate.....


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Scorpion8 said:


> Truth. From experience I can relate.....


Me too. :smt033


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

Went out shooting today. Took a my NAA 4'' Earl and fired just over 90rds through it. While different from the singe six, (smaller grip) I had just as good of time with it. Before I called it a day at the range I was really getting some good groups and a couple of bullseye's. 

Now I'm on look out to get a Ruger Blackhawk to add to my collection.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

CW said:


> Find yourself a Cowboy Shoot.
> 
> The fun really starts then.... fanning a .327.... you start talking like John Wayne.


I don't know what you're talking about, Pilgrim


----------

